# Mit Kreide malen?



## Hansch (4. August 2002)

Hi,
kann man in Photoshop irgendwie mit Kreide malen?

Danke!


----------



## kasi (4. August 2002)

Probiers mal mit einer geeigneten Pinselform und entweder dem Auqarell oder irgendeinem anderem Filter von den Malfiltern


----------



## Dario Linsky (4. August 2002)

evtl. so wie in diesem tutorial.
zum schluss dann einfach nur noch die farben invertieren und etwas mit helligkeit und kontrast rumspielen.


----------



## X-trOn (4. August 2002)

Mal mit dem Pinsel die Form die du Haben willst (oder hatl schreib was) dann stellst du den Ebenen Modi auf Distort und die Deckkraft runter, das ganze dann noch ein bisschen mit Blur - Filtern bearbeitet 

voilá müsste gehn

Greatz
X-trOn


----------



## Hansch (4. August 2002)

Meinst du vielleicht Dissolve und nicht Distort?


----------

